
Reinforcement learning with musculoskeletal models - kidzik
http://osim-rl.stanford.edu/
======
roel_v
Like literally 3 hours ago I was searching for software that can simulate
skeletons and joints to investigate the exact effects of jiu jitsu joint
locks, optimal fulcrum points etc. Could this be used or adapted for that?
Anyone here ever used it?

~~~
altvali
I've participated in the NIPS "Learning to run" competition last year. It only
computes motion in one direction (forward-backward, the model can't go left or
right). What turned me off was the fact that object collision was handled
poorly. You can't see a model that actually makes effort to avoid obstacles,
instead all top solutions go through objects.

~~~
kidzik
That's only one-side of the story. It is actually a very accurate contact
model. The problem is that it's also computationally expensive and therefore
we reduce the stiffness of objects to make it faster. It's basically a trade-
off between the accuracy and speed. In gaming engines you have speed and it
looks good, but then it's impossible to generalize for real-life applications
(because the contact is inaccurate).

~~~
electricslpnsld
> The problem is that it's also computationally expensive and therefore we
> reduce the stiffness of objects to make it faster.

Are y'all using penalty methods for the collisions? Which model does it use?

------
adamnemecek
Anyone into this check out dual quaternions

[http://www.chinedufn.com/dual-quaternion-shader-
explained/](http://www.chinedufn.com/dual-quaternion-shader-explained/)

They are magic.

------
budadre75
I tried the 2017 competition, and DDPG never converges for me. Since the 30+
dimensional state space is so large, I wonder are there some ML techniques
that deal with dimensionality reduction or just large dimensions in general?

------
jbattle
A lot of these would be good submissions to the Ministry of Silly Walks

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV2ViNJFZC8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV2ViNJFZC8)

------
pixelHD
Wow, would be nice if this was integrated into the OpenAI environments

~~~
mooneater
if you look at the github readme, it is openai gym compatible.

------
organicmultiloc
I may be late to the game but this is the first time I've looked at something
and thought "yeah well The Terminator is about to happen"

~~~
tedivm
The skeleton is not exactly good marketing.

~~~
stcredzero
I was going to suggest that they hook the AI up to QWOP.

~~~
mxwsn
But this task is strictly harder and more general than QWOP .

~~~
juancb
But not strictly as humourous.

------
sudouser
can this be used to help children with developmental delays and disabilities?

